# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Steeds verkouden en geen energie?

## martria

hoe komt het dat ik steeds verkoude ben ?
en dat ik geen energie heb ?

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je je al eens laten testen op bijv Pfeiffer?

Laat eens een bloedonderzoek doen bij je arts !

Sterkte!

----------


## martria

bloed is pas nageken dat was goed ,en mijn longarts weet het ook niet daarom zoeken wij waar het van daan komt

----------


## Agnes574

Laat dan door een internist eens wat onderzoeken doen?
Wie weet is er een onderliggende oorzaak (zoals bijv CVS, MS, Pfeiffer,etc) die niet zomaar aan het ligt komt zonder verdere onderzoeken!

Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Ikzelf ben altijd verkouden en heb totaal geen energie > ben CVS/ME patiënt ...
Dat is pas vastgesteld nadat ik volledig binnenste-buiten was gekeerd in het ziekenhuis..

----------

